# WayPoint Results - Some Questions



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

So I think my results are not nearly as bad as I expected but have a few questions on interpreting it

I need some lime to get my pH from 6.1 to the ideal 6.5, anyone have any recommended brands? I believe I should be using something with a high CCE and Calcitic rather than dolomitic?

It recommends I start with 10-0-20 but this seems like a custom sort of NPK, is there some other more "mainstream" NPK I should be using? I was going to drop some leftover Carbon-X (24-0-4) that I have so wondering if I could just scale that somehow to meet the 10-0-20 recommendation?

Also isn't 12 pounds per 1000 square feet an enormous amount or is that not the actual amount of N but rather the pounds in the bag I need to lay?

Anything else on the report that I should be doing that maybe I'm missing


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks similar to my results. I did straight potash, 50 lbs over 3-4k square feet, and scotts greenmax fertilizer.

What grass and what region? Usually in my area of the south, they like pH around 6.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

jperm47 said:


> I need some lime to get my pH from 6.1 to the ideal 6.5, anyone have any recommended brands? I believe I should be using something with a high CCE and Calcitic rather than dolomitic?


Brands are whatever is available locally. I would go with calcitic if possible. Usually comes in 40 lb bags so they're basically recommending 1 bag per 1000 sqft, that can all go down in one app.



jperm47 said:


> It recommends I start with 10-0-20 but this seems like a custom sort of NPK, is there some other more "mainstream" NPK I should be using? I was going to drop some leftover Carbon-X (24-0-4) that I have so wondering if I could just scale that somehow to meet the 10-0-20 recommendation?


10-0-20 is just their general recommendation of the ratios you should use for that particular app. Could also state it as 1-0-2. You can probably find products that are 8-0-16 for example. But no, there is no way to scale a 24-0-4 product to give you a ratio of 1-0-2. That doesn't mean you can't use that Carbon-X for your N, but you'll need to supplement that with more K.



jperm47 said:


> Also isn't 12 pounds per 1000 square feet an enormous amount or is that not the actual amount of N but rather the pounds in the bag I need to lay?


Yes. Waypoint's recommendations for fert apps (the part of your report that's truncated from your pic) are pounds of product from the bag at the ratio they give, not pounds of actual nutrient.
The part that's in your pic is telling you actual nutrient amounts. 4 lbs of actual N, 3 lbs of K, etc.

The fert recommendations are just a general guideline, not set in stone. However you apply it, you need K. You can apply it in a blended fertilizer like they recommend above, or separately from your nitrogen. For example, sulfate of potash (SOP) is 0-0-50. I would use this for your K source because you also need the S.
I also see you have 22K of lawn. SOP is more expensive than muriate of potash (MOP) so you might save some coin with MOP, but it won't give you any sulfur.

Mulch your grass clippings, and your leaves in the fall, to retain nutrients and organic matter.


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

ScottW said:


> jperm47 said:
> 
> 
> > I need some lime to get my pH from 6.1 to the ideal 6.5, anyone have any recommended brands? I believe I should be using something with a high CCE and Calcitic rather than dolomitic?
> ...


Awesome thanks for clarifying. So I will throw down my CX and supplant with K with either SOP or MOP as well as lime. For the 2nd and 3rd app I will get something with more K so I can avoid 2 separate apps to get my K needs


----------



## jperm47 (Jul 29, 2020)

Also I just realized my 2nd page was cut off when I saw the earlier reply so attaching here


----------

